# Sob 5Er For Sale



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so many of you have read my rambling threads regarding our re-thinking of what we want in a trailer. I have always said that I wanted to spend the summer taking time to evaluate things. Well, best laid plans... or something like that.









Earlier this week, an opprotunity has presented itself that would have me replacing the Super Duty. *IF *I do this, then I would choose to replace it with a smaller vehicle. Well, guess what, a 35' fifth wheel cannot be pulled with a F150... even with the max tow option.....









So, here is a link to the add on Craigs list: 2005 Cedar Creek Silverback 33LBHTS

Now don't worry, I'm not going anywhere far. In fact, I had a nice brief chart with Marci (as in Lakeshore Marci) last night. No firm commitments yet, because I'd prefer to sell the 5'er first, but that 250RS is a nice trailer.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan, Best of luck with the sale. Sometimes the best laid plans fall prey to an opportunity. I have always felt the need to take advantage of an opportunity as it arises, as opposed to when you want or plan for it to happen. Drives the DW a little crazy sometimes, but has us smiling at the end.

Best of luck with your plans.

Bump for a great trailer at a great price.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah, this one caught me a little off guard. The story is long and convoluted, but rest assured for anyone looking, none of the decisions are based on the trailer other than it is a bit big for our type of camping.

We like it a lot on the seasonal site though. We've even considered keeping it on the seasonal lot, but owning 2 trailers is more expensive than owning 1.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Thanks. Yeah, this one caught me a little off guard. The story is long and convoluted, but rest assured for anyone looking, none of the decisions are based on the trailer other than it is a bit big for our type of camping.
> 
> We like it a lot on the seasonal site though. We've even considered keeping it on the seasonal lot, but owning 2 trailers is more expensive than owning 1.


Especially when raccons chew on the roof. You know, when the cats are away the mice play.

You should have them build ya a special edition 6.2 powered F150.









Good Luck to you Nathan!

Carey


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

250RS with a 2010 F150!! Now you are talking!!! Good luck with the sale!! Hope all works out for ya...


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Thanks. Yeah, this one caught me a little off guard. The story is long and convoluted, but rest assured for anyone looking, none of the decisions are based on the trailer other than it is a bit big for our type of camping.
> 
> We like it a lot on the seasonal site though. We've even considered keeping it on the seasonal lot, but owning 2 trailers is more expensive than owning 1.


they usually are. It is a beautiful trailer. Showed the DW pics and if we get past out toyhauler fever, something with a nice bunk ROOM may be in our future. We love our current 5er, but we just have the 2 bunks in a small room in back. May turn to a bigger room for the kids.

Good luck again. Someone will get a nice camper.

Jim


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

It is a beautiful trailer. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Thanks. Yeah, this one caught me a little off guard. The story is long and convoluted, but rest assured for anyone looking, none of the decisions are based on the trailer other than it is a bit big for our type of camping.
> 
> We like it a lot on the seasonal site though. We've even considered keeping it on the seasonal lot, but owning 2 trailers is more expensive than owning 1.


Especially when raccons chew on the roof. You know, when the cats are away the mice play.

You should have them build ya a special edition 6.2 powered F150.









Good Luck to you Nathan!

Carey
[/quote]

What, like one of these?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Thanks. Yeah, this one caught me a little off guard. The story is long and convoluted, but rest assured for anyone looking, none of the decisions are based on the trailer other than it is a bit big for our type of camping.
> 
> We like it a lot on the seasonal site though. We've even considered keeping it on the seasonal lot, but owning 2 trailers is more expensive than owning 1.


Especially when raccons chew on the roof. You know, when the cats are away the mice play.

You should have them build ya a special edition 6.2 powered F150.









Good Luck to you Nathan!

Carey
[/quote]

What, like one of these?

















[/quote]

No a real F150. I know theyve built one.









Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, the new one is getting a lot closer. We think we finally found what we want today. Of course we'll sleep on it before putting down money, but it was really a nice feeling to walk into a trailer and say... wow, this is nice, and I think it meets all of our needs. Now the real interesting and perhaps controversial bit is what we are planning (And no it doesn't include custom built trucks...).









So, imagine this trailer







, being pulled by a Ford Flex. We're in the box on weight (using real weights), and although slightly out on wheelbase by the traditional calculations, the Flex has been reviewed positively towing longer TT's. It's a shame we couldn't get a light enough outback, but then I'm ok with being called a SOB anyway.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

?

When you talked about downsizing I guess I didn't picture the beast would go too!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> ?
> 
> When you talked about downsizing I guess I didn't picture the beast would go too!


Yes, the beast is a lease.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck to you Nathan !! Gosh, since we met online here we soon will have been through 5 tow vehicles and 5 camping units between the 2 of us.....
Doing our best to help the economy i suppose....








only living 30 minutes from each other, we need to get together soon.

I have to say...you were the SOB before i was...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Good luck to you Nathan !! Gosh, since we met online here we soon will have been through 5 tow vehicles and 5 camping units between the 2 of us.....
> Doing our best to help the economy i suppose....
> 
> 
> ...


Definetly we need to get together. I suggest a shakedown of your new rig to Apple Creek in Grass Lake once you get it. Otherwise maybe later this summer after our big trip we can head somewhere for a mini rally weekend.

Keeping the economy rolling, now that's how I like to look at it too. The car dealer is currently working on some different wheels as well.

Oh, so for who's interested, here's some pictures of the new TT: Rockwood 2306 
It will be right about 4000 lbs when loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you have any trouble with tongue weight, I'll throw a hog in my dually and deliver it to your doorstep.

Since Curtis bought a big truck he didnt need his no more. I picked it up last summer. You can have it free of charge Nathan. Id need a day to spend with ya, and you could tow at any states speed limit in route to your western destinations without even a worry about the tail waggin the dog at 75mph. The tires on that hog are 195/50/13's rated at 99mph and are on chrome 13x5 modular wheels.

Carey


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I guess you considered the Heartland Edge? Their "biggest" is the M22 and it has bunks and a slide out with a u-dinette. Queen up front. Also, have you decided on the Flex? What is the tow rating? I am interested. Our local dealer has a Flex with 9,000 miles for $23,000 right now. Three rows of seats. V-6. Good mileage.

I am looking to downsize too. But we will keep our 26 footer. When I say downsize I am considering even an A-Liner for just two or three of us...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If you have any trouble with tongue weight, I'll throw a hog in my dually and deliver it to your doorstep.
> 
> Since Curtis bought a big truck he didnt need his no more. I picked it up last summer. You can have it free of charge Nathan. Id need a day to spend with ya, and you could tow at any states speed limit in route to your western destinations without even a worry about the tail waggin the dog at 75mph. The tires on that hog are 195/50/13's rated at 99mph and are on chrome 13x5 modular wheels.
> 
> Carey


Carey

I really appreciate that offer. I'm buying a scale so I can weight everything carefully. If I'm concerned, or it doesn't tow well, I will defiently give you a call. Of course I can't take it for free, but it is a great option!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GO WEST said:


> I guess you considered the Heartland Edge? Their "biggest" is the M22 and it has bunks and a slide out with a u-dinette. Queen up front. Also, have you decided on the Flex? What is the tow rating? I am interested. Our local dealer has a Flex with 9,000 miles for $23,000 right now. Three rows of seats. V-6. Good mileage.
> 
> I am looking to downsize too. But we will keep our 26 footer. When I say downsize I am considering even an A-Liner for just two or three of us...


I won't discourage you on a Flex, they are great Vehicles. This weekend we went down to Mammoth cave (with a little trailer shopping on the way).








We got a full 26.1 mpg over 900+ miles of travel. I filled up the tank in Cincinati OH and still had a 1/2 tank when I got home to MI. Of course that wasn't towing.

Now, when you talk about towing with one, you have to think things through carefully. First you need the trailer tow package. That gives you a 4500 lb tow rating. I haven't been able to locate a GVWR of the Flex, but worse case it is the base dry weight plus a 150 lb driver plus the trailer, so that is what I assumed. That says for our SEL model, with 2 adults and 2 kids, we have to keep the trailer below 4100 lbs. Incidentally, the cargo capacity is 1160 lbs for ours, so that is respectable, but doesn't give you unlimited room. For trailer length, you should look at wheelbase. Using the web rules of thumb, you get a max TT length of 23'. Using my personal experiences with various trailers, you get a max length of 24' and there's a review out there reporting good reviews towing a 24.25' TT. Therefore, I considered a 23.7' TT to be in the ballpark. This was NOT an easy decision for me. I've spent the past few weeks running the numbers every which way. If you see my laptop in the pictures it is because we sent the salesman away and then had a long talk and acutally ran the numbers repeatedly until we were comfortable we had everything accounted for. It is counterintuitive to tow a trailer with what is essentially a beefed up car, but everything adds up, and I'm not all that attached to frames anyway, so here we go.

It's funny you mention the Heartland Edge. That is what got the ball rolling, but in the end, I wasn't comfortable with the 26' length. I think 23.7' will be ok. I will let eveyone know this summer though how it really tows....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> If you have any trouble with tongue weight, I'll throw a hog in my dually and deliver it to your doorstep.
> 
> Since Curtis bought a big truck he didnt need his no more. I picked it up last summer. You can have it free of charge Nathan. Id need a day to spend with ya, and you could tow at any states speed limit in route to your western destinations without even a worry about the tail waggin the dog at 75mph. The tires on that hog are 195/50/13's rated at 99mph and are on chrome 13x5 modular wheels.
> 
> Carey


Carey

I really appreciate that offer. I'm buying a scale so I can weight everything carefully. If I'm concerned, or it doesn't tow well, I will defiently give you a call. Of course I can't take it for free, but it is a great option!
[/quote]

Ok cool. Im real interested to see how it works out.

By the way, if you need it youll take it for ftee,







In fact Id have you try this one, and if you like it, Ill build you a one off lightweight model built just for your setup. Maybe then you can take me out for a steak dinner.. lol

Ive developed a totally automated system that is worth-y of another patent application just for that... No switches or worry about dumping the bag in tight turns. I have it setup to do it all itself. All that is needed is one 10 gauge wire run from the battery to the hitch. The rest is piggy backed using signals from the brake controller.

Will be interesting to see how a flex handles a family, plus a trailer in tow. Hard for me not to believe it wont be a tail dragger.

Keep us tuned in Nathan. I cant wait!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, well, I can say sale pending. I just received a deposit from a very nice family. I probably once again proved that I have no future as a salesman, but I can say that I was completely honest and that let's me sleep at night!









It was very bittersweet signing an agreement with them because we do really like the 5th wheel, BUT I know it's going to someone who will enjoy it, and that we need to move on with our lives as well. For anyone wondering, the sweet part will be putting aside the payments.









1 week from now I'll post pictures of the new rig.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Can't believe you didn't go for this...CLICK ME

I know since you were looking to downgrade, why not go all the way just to see how much "fun" that would be!!







<- he makes me laugh...still


----------

